# A new Bluetooth phone from AT&T today!



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Finally, AT&T came out with a Bluetooth phone that isn't lame. It's not the Motorla V600 that I was waiting eagerly for, but it's a reasonable 1-year solution. At least I'll be able to start experimenting with the integrated Bluetooth for the "older" E39s like mine.

See: http://www.mobile-review.com/preview/nokia-6820-en.shtml







*Nokia 6820*​
Here's the phone I really want!







*Motorola V600*​


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Not a bad looking phone.

How is the sound and reception?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> Not a bad looking phone.
> 
> How is the sound and reception?


I'll let you know as soon as I get it.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Dave: If you want to get a Motorola V600 now, you can get it here: http://www.nowicom.com/kategorie.php?k_id=20.

You will be paying a premium, but the phone comes "unlocked" enabling you to use any GSM carrier's SIM in it. I purchased the unlocked V525 from Nowicom and have used ATT, Cingular and T-Mobile SIMs with no issues. The Motorola BT is very strong and the RF sensitivity is outstanding.

Hope to see you soon. BTW, F1 begins in Oz this weekend, but you already knew that. Are you going to Montreal in June?

Regards....JL


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

SRFast said:


> Hope to see you soon. BTW, F1 begins in Oz this weekend, but you already knew that. Are you going to Montreal in June?


I'm waiting to hear back from my wife to see if we have tickets to the F1 race. If so, then I'll make reservations at the same hotel we stayed in last year on the side of the course OPPOSITE Montreal. It was great not to have to fight the crowds last year on the Metro.

I just ordered a Nokia 6820 from AT&T. They introduced it a couple days ago and it is Bluetooth-enabled. I got tired of waiting for the Motorola phone. I have 30 days to decide if I like it or not.










I'll keep you posted on the Blutooth retrofit.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Any news on this phone's quality, reception, etc?


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

DoH! I have the Nokia 6800 (first gen model of this phone) and I absolutely LOVE IT!! I was just thinking the other day: all my phone needs is BLUETOOTH, and dang it here it is already!! I must have it.

I've had my phone since last summer and the flip-out key board is great. I was wary because I've never been a fan of flip-phones: I just don't like those moving parts that get worn out and break. I have to say though, this phone has held up wonderfully. I don't coddle it or baby it (unlike my bimmer!), and I've dropped it a couple times. Apart from some minor scuffs and scratches (unfortunatley the face plate is not replaceable, so unlike my old Nokia I can't keep it looking brand new), the thing still works great. The flip action is still nice and tight after heavy usage for the past 9-10 months.

I can't wait to get the new one! Goodbye BMW Assist, helloooo Bluetooth!

--J.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Does the speakerphone work well?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jw said:


> Does the speakerphone work well?


The speakerphone works amazingly well. And the phone is no bigger than my old Nokia, despite the (incorrect) dimensions on the web site.



















I think you can see why I needed to replace my old Nokia right away!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Went to look at this phone today. Sales rep told me ATTWS is coming out with the V600 tomorrow. No price yet, he said. I'll have to check back tomorrow.

Choices choices...

I saw a link on Fest once for a great mobile phone features selector but I couldn't find it. Help Pete~!


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I am simply amazed at how long it has taken Motorola to get the V600 to market.
:yikes: 

What are they thinking...their competitors will have launched two phones each in this category in less time than it has taken to get this phone to market.

Last I heard they were having supplier parts availablity issues but that was back in December. 

Motorola is trying to break into the consumer electronics segment...I hope they execute better in that arena than they are in phones or they will get eaten alive.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jw said:


> Went to look at this phone today. Sales rep told me ATTWS is coming out with the V600 tomorrow. No price yet, he said. I'll have to check back tomorrow.


Tomorrow?? I had a customer in my shop today who was told by AT&T that the V600 was coming out in June. They told him this yesterday!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> Tomorrow?? I had a customer in my shop today who was told by AT&T that the V600 was coming out in June. They told him this yesterday!


:dunno:

He told me definitely tomorrow.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jw said:


> :dunno:
> 
> He told me definitely tomorrow.


I just called them and was told it would not be any time soon. Go figure. Let's see what they are saying tomorrow!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> I just called them and was told it would not be any time soon. Go figure. Let's see what they are saying tomorrow!


He told me after 2pm. I'll let you know.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I just called my guy and he said they (v600) were delayed 1 week. Just finished testing and they're expected next Thursday. Still no price quoted.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

jw said:


> I just called my guy and he said they (v600) were delayed 1 week. Just finished testing and they're expected next Thursday. Still no price quoted.


BTW, the V600 release has been "next week" since sometime last year. It's become a huge joke, particularly among ATT WS junkies. See forums.attwireless.com


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jw said:


> I just called my guy and he said they (v600) were delayed 1 week. Just finished testing and they're expected next Thursday. Still no price quoted.


My guess is that they are stringing you along, trying to keep you from jumping ship to another wireless carrier. If next week rolls around and they tell you another week ...


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> BTW, the V600 release has been "next week" since sometime last year. It's become a huge joke, particularly among ATT WS junkies. See forums.attwireless.com


I had heard this in the past. However, he was adament it was to be today. I'm not set on the v600 and don't plan on switching service.. he knew that as well. I just need a new phone... and promptly. He could have sold me the Nokia 6820. But instead he tells me to wait another week. :dunno:


----------

